
An Upcoming Authentication Solution for Elixir Phoenix - deathtrader666
https://dashbit.co/blog/a-new-authentication-solution-for-phoenix
======
deathtrader666
Some discussion on Reddit about this -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/elixir/comments/fsgj3x/an_upcoming_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/elixir/comments/fsgj3x/an_upcoming_authentication_solution_for_phoenix/)

